# Degu food



## Steph1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey there guys, 

so I just got my 2 lil male degu's last week and have read a lil bit about their food restrictions etc. They get a some degu nuggets in the morning and at night, and plenty of hay and they also have some lil treats that they get for being rewarded and such. 

I've read that they need some fresh veg as well but I'm not sure what to give them. I read they were allowed tomatoes so I've been putting lil bits in a separate food bowl every day but so far they haven't touched it.

I'm still not too familiar with what they are and are not allowed and I just wondered if anyone on here has degu's and what some of their fav veg are that I can maybe try my 2 on.

Thanks alot
Steph
xxx


----------



## nettleboo (Mar 1, 2011)

hello i have degus and when its comes to veg they are super fussy like most of the time they wont eat it lol. with regards to toms everyday isnt great as they are sweet and degus shouldnt really have too much sugar as they cannot break it down very well same goes for carrots. my degus like peas but again they are sweet lol you could try celery peppers are great high in vit c too try brocoli spring greens herbs like parsley chop it up small and keep trying once they get used too it they will eat it just dont give them fruit espesh dried fruit its very high in sugar. my degus like natural porridge oats they are great for taming the degu but are high cal so feed as a treat mine also like organic plain rice cake tiny little chunks again as a treat. mine eat lots of hay pellets and some veg when they fancy it and now im gonna start to try them on readigrass but im gonna do that like once every other day as its high calcium content. check out degutopia for full advice. degus are lovely pets


----------



## nettleboo (Mar 1, 2011)

oh and while i remember too much green veg say like leafy greens will cause a bloated tum for diggie which can be uncomfortable. try veg once or twice a week i dont think they need veggies everyday like my guinea pigs


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

As a rough guide small thumbnail sized bits of veg should be fed once or twice a week, try to stay away from anything that contains too much natural sugar because Degu's can't process it and it can lead onto full diabetes and cataracts (One of my Degu's has cataracts due to this from her previous home) Fresh fruit should only be given once a month unless your Degu is already diabetic.

Try visiting Degutopia it has pretty much everything you need to know about Degu's and their care


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Anything Degu related see Degutopia like Bernie says! Fantastic site and says what they can and cant have  xx


----------



## Steph1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the replies guys ^x^

I read they weren't allowed loads of sugary things so I have been avoiding giving them things my rat likes to eat. I tried a lil bit of other veg that I read on degutopia that they were allowed but again they've not eaten any of it. I'll keep trying once a week and maybe they'll come round and have some in the future, but they have nuggets and hay daily so hopefully that'll be enough for them. 

I also was wondering the other night if they are allowed bread. My rat loves a lil bit of toast crust when someone is having it and I was wondering if the degus can have it. On degutopia it mentions ryebreads etc. but what about just small amounts of regular bread?

Thanks again
Steph
xxx


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

I wouldn't feed bread. Degus are fibrevored like rabbits, guinea pigs, chins etc and too much carbohydrate in their diet can upset their gut as they are not designed to eat them.


----------



## Steph1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the feedback. I'll avoid giving my lil guys bread then. I hope my lil ratty girl isn't teasing them through the bars with all the treats she gets that they're not allowed XD

Steph
xxx


----------

